# Action lake and Fernbank park



## Phantom20 (Aug 4, 2011)

My buddy just back from Iraq 2 weeks now wants to go fishing for some catfish and asked me where we should go so I said fernbank park on the Ohio river or action lake now I don't have a boat and I was wondering how fishing from the bank is at fernbank park and action lake I would like him to have a good time and hopefully catch some nice size fish so any help or ideas would be great


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

use this this is weekly

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...hingfreportohioweekly/tabid/6124/Default.aspx


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Phantom, I got your PM, I was in a boat so not sure I could really help you for Acton other then I d say near the ramp is plenty of public access and we caught fish around the front of the consession bldg, a long cast out. Cut bluegills or anything if you can catch them would work fine, Id even suggest a bass minnows under a float will catch plenty of channels. Also just up from the Beach is a Rocky point of public access that always has folks fishing it ,that would also be a decent place to try. Lastly try the pool under the dam, lots of cats in there, try the stink bait there by casting towards the dam and letting the current run down through the hole. Good luck!!

PS better watch the river levels because right now at Fernbank the Ohio is up about 10 ft! 

Salmonid


----------



## Phantom20 (Aug 4, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Phantom, I got your PM, I was in a boat so not sure I could really help you for Acton other then I d say near the ramp is plenty of public access and we caught fish around the front of the consession bldg, a long cast out. Cut bluegills or anything if you can catch them would work fine, Id even suggest a bass minnows under a float will catch plenty of channels. Also just up from the Beach is a Rocky point of public access that always has folks fishing it ,that would also be a decent place to try. Lastly try the pool under the dam, lots of cats in there, try the stink bait there by casting towards the dam and letting the current run down through the hole. Good luck!!
> 
> PS better watch the river levels because right now at Fernbank the Ohio is up about 10 ft!
> 
> Salmonid


Thanks for the info I was thinking about fishing action lame more than the Ohio river just do to the fact that I hate dealing with snags but thanks I will be sure to try those spots out and post what I catch


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

phantom20,

The mighty Ohio is running high, fast and muddy right now. I doubt you'd fare well there for a while. If you're on or near the westside of town, you could try Campbell Lakes in Harrison. $2.00 a day and numerous lakes to fish. All bank fishing and easy access. Small cartop boats, canoes etc. are permitted. Here's a link. 

http://greatparks.org/parks/campbelllakes.shtm


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I fish Campbell Lakes a few times a year for bass and I catch a (very) few. I see people fishing for cats but I've yet to see anyone land one. Not trying to talk anyone out of Campbells just don't want anyone to think you can go there and catch a bunch of catfish.


----------



## Phantom20 (Aug 4, 2011)

CincyFisher said:


> I fish Campbell Lakes a few times a year for bass and I catch a (very) few. I see people fishing for cats but I've yet to see anyone land one. Not trying to talk anyone out of Campbells just don't want anyone to think you can go there and catch a bunch of catfish.


I've fished campbells lakes before and the only I have ever caught there is bluegill as far as catfish I know they don't stock catfish in any of the lake and if there is any cats in there it's do to the river flooding but I have been told the best way to fish those lakes is by boat and when I take my 7an 8 year old fishing I take them to campbells its cheap and I know my kids will have fun catching fish


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

Have tried Fernbank before and the snags are bad. If the current is slow, can walk to the end of the rocks and you might have a better chance of not getting hung. Campbell is tough fishing. The river floods it every few years so whatever is in the river is probably in there. Bass are there but rare. Did see a white bass caught once. Some gar around too. Never seen a catfish pulled out.


----------

